# Harlequin Rasboras



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Is it normal for Harlequin Rasboras to swim up against the glass, back and forth constantly?

Seems a bit odd... normally they are all kinda 'shoaling' around the tank, but lately they've been going back and forth across the front of the bow... weird...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL, they could be wondering what its like on your side of the glass.

Really though my macrostomas do that sometimes too.I think they are bored or just annoyed at the moment.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hahahaha, I'll listen closely and see if I can hear them singing "Part of Your World" Bev!!!

I can see boredom.... all they do is eat, poop and swim.... :S


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

That's all my male guppies do, up and down, up and down all day! haha


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

holly12 said:


> I can see boredom.... all they do is eat, poop and swim.... :S


Hmmmm, I think I could go for eat, poop, swim *r2

Maybe not in that order *w3


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

My new betta just stares at the outside world...He's watching me...All the time! lol that's probably my fault though, since I put his tank right next to my computer and bed. At least he's not flaring at his reflection too much anymore


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hahaha Kehy! I had one that would move itself in the tank so that it could stare me down, no matter where I moved it the room! It was hilarious! I would move, he would move!


----------

